# Snowblower purchase advice



## roosta (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi my name is Robert and I am wondering if anybody can give me advice on a purchase I'm about to make?
I am looking at a Honda HSS928A with wheels, I've been reading about the chute clog, the Hydrostatic transmission and of course the 
270cc engine. First of all is this engine powerful enough for wet or any kind of snow? The 2nd question is the Hydrostatic drive is this a proven drive system? The last question of which I need to call Honda about is the fix on the chute? I'm a newbee here and I would appreciate any information that I can get. I would like to Thank you all up front for any assistance I will receive.
Take care
Roosta


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Robert

New or Used ?? I'm not the Honda expert but the engine should be good for a 28" machine. It's not great but it's about 9hp which should cut and toss most snow, including wet just fine.
The Hydro drives on Honda are pretty well engineered and proven. There have been issues after repairing a drive or changing out the fluid trying to get it refilled and bleed properly but it's just a matter of persistence and it seems fairly rare.
As for the chute I'm not sure if yours might come with the improved design or not. Someone else will have to jump in on that one. 

.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

well........tracks good! I have wheels but have a fairly flat driveway. 

chute fix , I believe is now being done by Honda under warranty.

Honda experts here have been saying and recommending putting a bigger main jet in carb for more power.

They will chime in soon.


----------



## roosta (Nov 15, 2018)

Thanks Kissafrog.
That was new, sorry about that. Thank you for your quick response, I appreciate it. Yea I've been looking for a while now and it's coming down to a
Ariens pro 926065 28 inch 420cc or a Power Max HD 1428 OHXE 28 in. 420 cc.
The Honda has been on my mind and some people swear by them, but I have a yard machine that is 20 years old and has been great, it's starting to rust and I don't think I want to try to go another winter with it. They are so expensive now a days, the Ariens and Toro are both 2200.00 and the Honda is 2500.00 with a 200.00 rebate if you finance through Honda financial for 18 months no interest. So, thats why i'm considering the Honda for about the same price. Anyways this forum is a great place for information.
Again, thank you for your help with my questions.
Have a great Thanksgiving.
Roosta


----------



## roosta (Nov 15, 2018)

Thanks Orangputeh,
That was new, sorry about that. Thank you for your quick response, I appreciate it. Yea I've been looking for a while now and it's coming down to a
Ariens pro 926065 28 inch 420cc or a Power Max HD 1428 OHXE 28 in. 420 cc.
The Honda has been on my mind and some people swear by them, but I have a yard machine that is 20 years old and has been great, it's starting to rust and I don't think I want to try to go another winter with it. They are so expensive now a days, the Ariens and Toro are both 2200.00 and the Honda is 2500.00 with a 200.00 rebate if you finance through Honda financial for 18 months no interest. So, thats why i'm considering the Honda for about the same price. Anyways this forum is a great place for information.
Again, thank you for your help with my questions.
Have a great Thanksgiving.
(Wasn't sure if my first reply goes to everbody so I'm doing this to you also.)


----------

